# Software Build v10.1 2019.36.2.3 4a358fb (11/22/2019)



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Currently installing this. Still not seen in Teslafi. Will probably only be Bugfix or perhaps Smart Summon for Europe. (Keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Installed Thursday, I'm pretty sure reverse when "Hold" is turned on isn't as strong now. But then again, maybe I'm getting used to it.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Just finished the update. Car parked in the garage. Played a game of centipede and then randomly the wipers turned on. Rebooted the screen and they kept going. Ended up turning them off manually.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Check your cars for the update if you don't get a notification. We got in to leave for work this morning and both cars had SW waiting to update, but neither of us received a notification from the app. I have to assume that is becase of the app update this week. I'll log off and back on and see if that helps.

I'm also a bit surprised they'd throw us a release right before so many people get on the roads for the holiday. They must be pretty condfident in it and are just sending us improvements. I like that Tesla takes risks, but I would think we'd be in a freeze window !


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

After installation, my drive mode was changed from Hold to Roll (at last update it switched me from Roll to Hold which was new at that time). It caught me by surprise when I was backing out of my garage and down my driveway. Maybe just a fluke for me.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

simpsonhomer said:


> After installation, my drive mode was changed from Hold to Roll (at last update it switched me from Roll to Hold which was new at that time). It caught me by surprise when I was backing out of my garage and down my driveway. Maybe just a fluke for me.


Same thing happened to me. I attempted to log the bug with Tesla. Owners will definitely need to note this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mine remained set on Hold.
make you sure you were in your driver profile and not easy entry?


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Mine remained set on Hold.
> mate you sure you were in your driver profile and not easy entry?


Yes, I was in my driver profile. I also have easy entry turned off. I took a quick look and didn't see any other settings changed but I will take a deeper look later in the day.


----------



## Infinitykc (May 18, 2019)

Maybe I'm crazy, but the accelerator feels like its heavier now.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Walk Away Lock failed after the update.
With 2019.32.x. WAL failed about 10% of the time. Did let Tesla know. It was every few days.

With 2019.36.2.1 it never failed in 4+ weeks since the update.

Today it failed on 3rd time I used the car and walked away. Had to use the App to lock it. 

And on the interstate with light traffic and sunshine, Autopilot aborted with big red notice and yelp while crossing lane markers between HOV and regular lanes. Never did that before. 

Wish there was release notes.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm driving 400 miles, each way, for Thanksgiving ... they better not have broken my car.  Then again, I didn't *have* to update, either.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Walk Away Lock failed after the update.
> With 2019.32.x. WAL failed about 10% of the time. Did let Tesla know. It was every few days.
> 
> With 2019.36.2.1 it never failed in 4+ weeks since the update.
> ...


.....and for 18 months I've been begging Tesla to have the little lock icon color change to yellow anytime walk away lock is not going to work (or not set to on, for any reason), regardless of the situation.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Latest release broke Bluetooth for me. Both phone audio key and bluettoth key fob keep connecting and disconnecting. Did reboot still fubar. All workers fine witjblast rleaeas.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Lgkahn said:


> Latest release broke Bluetooth for me. Both phone audio key and bluettoth key fob keep connecting and disconnecting. Did reboot still fubar. All workers fine witjblast rleaeas.


FWIW: before any update, I first remove the dash cam memory stick.

After the update, I do the twin scroll, foot on brake reset.

After that, I do a full power down, including waiting the 90 seconds after the HVAC fan shuts down to hear the HVAC temperature blend door go into its null position. ......and then 30 seconds after that before touching something that wakes the car up.......

After that, put the memory stick back in and review every single setting for locks, autopilot and the like.

I downloaded this version after I was done for the car for today, so I won't know what has be FUBAR'd until tomorrow.

I hope that the lane edge warning (vibrating steering wheel) actually works all the time.......same with my seat back going into correct position. .....and Spotify not deciding to blow up every few days.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Only problem so far was no radio until I rebooted the display. Question though, I noticed when I used summon to go forward in the garage a large arrow displayed from the hood showing the direction the car was going. Has that been there long since I don't use this feature often? It also seems to be connecting the my phone (Android) much quicker then the previous upgrade 36.2.1.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

My wipers now run randomly on slow, with this update. I tried rebooting, so I just set them to off.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Walk Away Lock failed after the update.
> With 2019.32.x. WAL failed about 10% of the time. Did let Tesla know. It was every few days.
> 
> With 2019.36.2.1 it never failed in 4+ weeks since the update.
> ...


Also having issues with the car not locking itself after walking away with this release. Never had this issue before.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

aronth5 said:


> Only problem so far was no radio until I rebooted the display. Question though, I noticed when I used summon to go forward in the garage a large arrow displayed from the hood showing the direction the car was going. Has that been there long since I don't use this feature often? It also seems to be connecting the my phone (Android) much quicker then the previous upgrade 36.2.1.


I was greeted to the update when entering my M3 this morning (no phone notification). Set it to start at 7 am (well after I'd be at work). Then noticed I had no radio. Did the two thumb salute and a few minutes later had music and the update notification appeared again. So no music is not unique to 36.2.3.

As others noted, I had hold mode set, but after this update I noticed it wasn't holding at stop lights and saw "creep" had been selected.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I was greeted to the update when entering my M3 this morning (no phone notification). Set it to start at 7 am (well after I'd be at work). Then noticed I had no radio. Did the two thumb salute and a few minutes later had music and the update notification appeared again. So no music is not unique to 36.2.3.
> 
> As others noted, I had hold mode set, but after this update I noticed it wasn't holding at stop lights and saw "creep" had been selected.


My hold mode was still set after the update and worked fine.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

with charging/departure scheduled for tomorrow at 8am (so should begin charging around 4:30a), when I got home and plugged in, it immediately started charging. checked the screen, and it is still set to scheduled departure.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

So, after this update my range went down to 301 miles. I never got the 325 that I should have (LR RWD), but I got an easy 312 to 317. What gives?


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

slotti said:


> So, after this update my range went down to 301 miles. I never got the 325 that I should have (LR RWD), but I got an easy 312 to 317. What gives?


I have Dual Motor Long Range supposed to have 310, normally had 308-309. Now I'm 290-292.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

My update when totally fine... However.

When merging onto the freeway and having my signal light on... And no cars in the lane next to me... I got a really weird morning.

It was basically a "take over control immediately" morning... when I was in control the entire time. Rather than the standard screeching 'beep beep beep beep"... It was two low sounding beeps.

When I was eventually on autopilot... And did an autopilot Lane change... The lane on the screen that's normally flashing blue... Flashed red. A red warning dialogue came up but it was up and down too quickly for me to read it. 

I did notice that going backwards and forwards rolls a bit easier... As opposed to stopping abruptly


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

GDN said:


> Check your cars for the update if you don't get a notification. We got in to leave for work this morning and both cars had SW waiting to update, but neither of us received a notification from the app. I have to assume that is becase of the app update this week. I'll log off and back on and see if that helps.
> 
> I'm also a bit surprised they'd throw us a release right before so many people get on the roads for the holiday. They must be pretty condfident in it and are just sending us improvements. I like that Tesla takes risks, but I would think we'd be in a freeze window !


Maybe they pulled it with the above reported bugginess. As an early FSD buyer, manually checking the "software" settings showed nothing is available as of early Wednesday morning (I only say this since the thread has been stickied; yes yes, I do see more than half are reporting to have received it, but I should theoretically be closer to the beginning of the batch, not the end; hence, my bugginess presuppositions).


----------



## Tomtomgermany (Nov 27, 2019)

My rear view camera is not working anymore since that update, it's just plain black. Also when driving and hitting the rear view button. Anybody else with the same problem?
Tom


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomtomgermany said:


> My rear view camera is not working anymore since that update, it's just plain black. Also when driving and hitting the rear view button. Anybody else with the same problem?
> Tom


if you've not yet, try rebooting the MCU (2 Botton restart). If that doesn't make a difference, try a power down restart (in the Safety/Security menu) and let it sit for at least 10 minutes before powering it back on.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> with charging/departure scheduled for tomorrow at 8am (so should begin charging around 4:30a), when I got home and plugged in, it immediately started charging. checked the screen, and it is still set to scheduled departure.


This is a problem for people like me who do have time of use rates.


----------



## Model 3 Ron (Nov 21, 2017)

After the update, I thought the auto wipers were not functioning in our first rain. However I found that they had been turned off. Turned to Auto and they worked well.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

This flavor has AP's lane-keeping is MUCH improved - no more of that constant left-right shifting that started with the first v10 release,. Now it's back to where it was at the latest v9 release in mod-September, 2019.

YEAH!


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

This update definitely lowers the aggressive regen in reverse.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Mine seemed to stay in hold mode. I can't say I noticed any changes in the normal behavior, but I have not charged yet. I will be traveling tomorrow morning (260 miles), so hope the scheduled departure works. I really have not used that yet. I would like to leave with 100% (300 miles), a number which has been bouncing around between 270-306 for the past two months according to the Stats app.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> Mine seemed to stay in hold mode. I can't say I noticed any changes in the normal behavior, but I have not charged yet. I will be traveling tomorrow morning (260 miles), so hope the scheduled departure works. I really have not used that yet. I would like to leave with 100% (300 miles), a number which has been bouncing around between 270-306 for the past two months according to the Stats app.


What time are you leaving? The scheduled departure will have your charge completed about 5:30 AM.

EDIT - remember that the time you select is only for cabin conditioning. The charge is going to end by 5:30 AM regardless. If you aren't leaving until mid-morning I would set the charge to 90% and let it charge overnight. When you get up or an hour and a half before you plan to leave I'd raise it to 100%.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

GDN said:


> What time are you leaving? The scheduled departure will have your charge completed about 5:30 AM.
> 
> EDIT - remember that the time you select is only for cabin conditioning. The charge is going to end by 5:30 AM regardless. If you aren't leaving until mid-morning I would set the charge to 90% and let it charge overnight. When you get up or an hour and a half before you plan to leave I'd raise it to 100%.


I was thinking the same thing. I'll go to 90, then to 100 one hour before leaving, so should be ready to go at 8am. As long as the temps stay moderate (40-50 here) and roads dry, should get my 260 travel mileage without stopping.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Spotify is still problematic at the start of the first drive cycle of the day.

Lane departure warning only worked (in accordance with how it worked pre-version .36.x.x) during one drive cycle today (out of eight drive cycles).


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> This is a problem for people like me who do have time of use rates.


I'd like to have the option of entering the off peak times and have the system allow a charge up to (my usual set point of) 90% only during off peak times.

Also, if I want 100% for a long trip, have the top up to 100% portion (at on peak rates) charge at a slower rate.

Example: Winter "on peak" (morning) rates are 0700-0900, thence "mid-peak" 0900-1700.

I want to depart at 100% at 0930.

The software would figure my charge to some amount, say (example) 96% by 0700, thence the charge rate from 96% between 0700 and 0900 would be sufficient to allow a final push to 100% between 0900 and planned departure of 0930.

The charge rate between 0700-0900 would be artificially throttled to behave like a 15 amp/120 volt charge rate (in my situation, about 1% per hour).

In my above example of wanting 100% at 0930, with my (48 amp) set-up, the software would allow:

a power rate of 11.5 kW and an aim for a 96% SOC reached at 0700, thence
a power rate of 1.5 kW and an aim for a 98% SOC reached at 0900, thence
a power rate as required to end top up of 100% by 0930.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> This flavor has AP's lane-keeping is MUCH improved - no more of that constant left-right shifting that started with the first v10 release,. Now it's back to where it was at the latest v9 release in mod-September, 2019.
> 
> YEAH!


I did try a 20 minute NOA leg today, in heavy rain and mist.

About five minutes into the test run, the system warned me that NOA was temporarily unavailable due to bad weather.

I had no NOA available for the remaining 15 minutes of the test run.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> with charging/departure scheduled for tomorrow at 8am (so should begin charging around 4:30a), when I got home and plugged in, it immediately started charging. checked the screen, and it is still set to scheduled departure.


so when it started charging when plugged in last night, it stopped exactly 1hr later, then resumed this morning


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

Mike said:


> I hope that the lane edge warning (vibrating steering wheel) actually works all the time.......same with my seat back going into correct position. .....and Spotify not deciding to blow up every few days.


I filed a bug report on my lack of lane departure warning/assist.

When I got this latest update so early (first 1% per TeslaFi), I though that might be the reason.

issue persists.

This morning, via the app, ended up chatting and was advised that I have an autopilot error, requiring service. Some sort of version mis-match.

No autopilot related features until serviced. I used it this morning, and seemed ok.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> I'd like to have the option of entering the off peak times and have the system allow a charge up to (my usual set point of) 90% only during off peak times.
> 
> Also, if I want 100% for a long trip, have the top up to 100% portion (at on peak rates) charge at a slower rate.
> 
> ...


I sent feedback requesting this to Tesla. Who knows if they'll see it or care.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

While I was packing the car tonight, for tomorrow's trip, my wipers came on and didn't stop until I walked away.


----------



## Scranton Model 3 owner (Jul 7, 2018)

Since this update, I find that NOA changing lanes is faster now when you force the car to change lanes with the turn signal (takes less time with the turn signal before changing lanes-4 sec vs 7 sec previously). Did anyone else see this improvement? I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if does it again.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Add me to the list of folks who had Stopping Mode shifted from Roll to Hold in the previously release and then back to Roll in this release.

These kinds of unrequested changes concern me. The way the car handles should not unexpectedly change.

Unlocking, and rear camera worked fine for me on my hour round trip on backroads. I did need to connect my phone via Bluetooth for audio.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Phone as key FOB failed once last night at around 2030 (first time in probably eight months). 

For giggles, I have removed the phone as key, removed the app from the phone, re-installed the app and re-added the key.

I can't figure out how to get my profile name next to my phone as key......I've read the online manual while in the car but I'm obviously missing some trick......

-------------------------------

Homelink will not auto-close my garage door anymore (four attempts).

I tried the twin scroll resets AND de-selecting and re-selecting the auto-close option within the Homelink dialog box.

The issue is that after backing out, the usual (green) Homelink bars, with the little "count-down to close in xx meters" white mini-box, does not even appear.

So it's not an issue of perhaps a poor signal......the signal is not even being attempted to be sent.

Bug reports and detailed e-mail sent to Tesla.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Hoping this fixes the stereo issues I had on 36.1. Since that update I get these periods where there is a static pop, the volume drops way down and the music sounds flat and lifeless for a second and whomp it kicks back in. Almost like the amplfier is cutting out. Hoping it's FW and not an actual issue.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Just got the update now after being notified of it yesterday but in the app there was no update. 36.2.3. I don't see any new release notes unless they updated the Hold/creep verbiage. Also my screen went to Mars and car turned into SpaceX's starship😀👍


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MarkB said:


> I filed a bug report on my lack of lane departure warning/assist.
> 
> When I got this latest update so early (first 1% per TeslaFi), I though that might be the reason.
> 
> ...


I was contacted via SMS. I was told that another software update had been sent to my car. I tried a few times via the app, but each time it would get through the 2 min countdown, and green advise that a software update was ready.

I had to go out to the car, and do it like it was 2018.

It was the same version.

The onscreen progress bars went though (I might have missed the initial screens, as the progress bar got larger)

 "Still updating Autopilot" (Prog bar was about 40%)
 "Updating Electronic Control Units (prog bar was about 60%)", 
"Finishing Update" (Pro bar 80%)
"Updating Autopilot" (prog bar back down to 20% !!)
"Rebooting" (prog bar 100%)
Streaming radio was ON until the reboot.

I took it out today, and tested. I ensured I was going over the required 64 km/h when testing.

Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance {chime, warning on screen, red line on visualization) triggered once. 
It should have triggered many more times.
The one time this occurred was crossing into another lane going the same direction (dotted white).

Lane Departure Warning "Assist" worked as expected very rarely.
Crossining double yellow did nothing each time.
 I repeatedly crossed into the curb lane /bike lane.
Only a couple times did I get any tactile "nudge" back into the correct lane, as used to occur.
The tactile feedback was MUCH less noticeable than it used to be.

The rest of the time, there was no noticeable feedback.



Mobile Service still scheduled for next week.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Having receiving notice this was available Thanksgiving evening, I installed it, but with a newer release already beginning to show wider availability, I wonder if I should have declined and waited for the new update.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Yesterday, I noticed early in my trip on the freeway, my car was much more cautious of cars next to mine and was often slowing down to avoid passing them. Looking at the screen, I could see that Autopilot was tracking multiple cars in the lane to my right (in addition to the car ahead).

I’m not sure if the car has mapping data that suggests a merging lane there or if these cars were just making the motions of considering a lane change. There was one lane change where AP started slowing much sooner than I’m used to (either it was at the point of signaling or just as it started to cross the lane).

I’m on AP HW2.5.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Hoping this fixes the stereo issues I had on 36.1. Since that update I get these periods where there is a static pop, the volume drops way down and the music sounds flat and lifeless for a second and whomp it kicks back in. Almost like the amplfier is cutting out. Hoping it's FW and not an actual issue.


Yes, that was (is?) a really annoying bug. I'm pretty sure it's a software bug, as others have reported it, and no-one experienced it before this version.

Edit: it didn't do it during any of my driving around today, which is a good sign. Not conclusive evidence that it's gone, but still good.

Second edit: a day later, and it did it once. Yuck. Still seems to be doing it less than previously.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MarkB said:


> I was contacted via SMS. I was told that another software update had been sent to my car. I tried a few times via the app, but each time it would get through the 2 min countdown, and green advise that a software update was ready.
> 
> I had to go out to the car, and do it like it was 2018.
> 
> ...


I have Mobile Service set up for next week for a list of stuff and I have added this as well.

Your experience with Lane Departure Warning is the same as mine, essentially non-functioning.


----------



## Model3family (May 26, 2018)

Is there a fix for the bug that a software update remain stuck as downloading at 100% and the software update icon remains present on the top bar after updating the car?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

Mike said:


> I have Mobile Service set up for next week for a list of stuff and I have added this as well.
> 
> Your experience with Lane Departure Warning is the same as mine, essentially non-functioning.


Today I had another SMS conversation and was told that "_if you are physically turning the steering wheel to cross the lines, your Model 3 will recognize that and not activate these systems. Running "tests" and trying to get the system to enable is actually quite difficult, as the parameters are very specific."_

No faults were found (remotely). Service appointment was cancelled.

i was told that alerts were updated in recent firmware and the is why they are behaving differently.

I was told to keep monitoring it and if _"it doesn't function when genuinely needed, then schedule service."_

I tried to explain, that if this is the desired new behaviour -- it's going in the wrong direction. At minimum, its an over-correction.

I understand the need to minimize false alarms -- too many and they get ignored. I work in a safety sensitive job where we have to deal with this balance all the time.

But now I'm not sure what is expected. I can't compare what it's doing versus what it should be doing. I can only compare what it's doing versus what it used to do!

I liked it giving tactile feedback when it crossed a line and I didn't have my signal on. There were ZERO false alarms when I used my signals!! The odd time that it did react, I knew exactly why. It was VERY predictable.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

sduck said:


> Yes, that was (is?) a really annoying bug. I'm pretty sure it's a software bug, as others have reported it, and no-one experienced it before this version.


Beautiful, I tried doing some searching and didn't see any complaints. I'm still getting it but maybe less frequently? Felt like every song before and now it's every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MarkB said:


> Today I had another SMS conversation and was told that "_if you are physically turning the steering wheel to cross the lines, your Model 3 will recognize that and not activate these systems. Running "tests" and trying to get the system to enable is actually quite difficult, as the parameters are very specific."_


That is absolutely true. It's not too hard to reproduce it though - I do it all the time.

If you're actually exerting a force on the steering wheel, it senses that and does nothing. But if you're in your lane, then start aiming the car slightly to one side or the other so that if you were to "let go" of the steering wheel, the car would eventually leave the lane, then lane-departure warning will fire and scream at you, and lane departure avoidance will steer the car back into the lane, if you have that turned on.

There are a few spots on my commute (on Interstates) where I turn off autopilot in order to avoid potholes. So if I just aim the car around the pothole but don't hold a torque on the steering wheel, LDW starts blaring at me every single time. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so when it started charging when plugged in last night, it stopped exactly 1hr later, then resumed this morning
> View attachment 30825


Is this just a bug or is there some purpose behind it? I only tried Scheduled Departure once. When I saw it was unnecessarily charging before the post-11pm rates kicked in, I just switched back to have it start charging @ 11:30pm. I haven't submitted a bug report, because I assumed I was either missing something, or Tesla would be fixing it already.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Enginerd said:


> Is this just a bug or is there some purpose behind it? I only tried Scheduled Departure once.


I wonder what's going to happen tonight with my scheduled departure tomorrow. Car has only been out a bit today and temps in the "teens" (F) should make for some interesting charging profiles. The car currently has a bunch of the battery blue right now. We'll see how it works. Electricity rates here are the same no matter what the time so that's not a worry.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I noticed a decrease in my range beginning in 36.2.1 my normal range at approximately 80% my range went from 240-243 down to 226. I did not do a full charge to check out max until I upgraded to today on 36.2.3.4 and my max range decreased from 318 to 297. I am also noticing a vampire drain I drove 1 mile after the full charge this after noon (approximately 4:00pm) which ended with 293 miles it now shows a range of 289. The car is plugged in for charging I do not have sentry mode on. Is anyone else noticing this kind mileage decrease?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I noticed a decrease in my range beginning in 36.2.1 my normal range at approximately 80% my range went from 240-243 down to 226. I did not do a full charge to check out max until I upgraded to today on 36.2.3.4 and my max range decreased from 318 to 297. I am also noticing a vampire drain I drove 1 mile after the full charge this after noon (approximately 4:00pm) which ended with 293 miles it now shows a range of 289. The car is plugged in for charging I do not have sentry mode on. Is anyone else noticing this kind mileage decrease?


Check to see if you have standby mode turned on for smart summon. That will cause about the same amount of drain as Sentry mode.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Check to see if you have standby mode turned on for smart summon. That will cause about the same amount of drain as Sentry mode.


I guess not. When I opened up summon it stated that summon was currently not ready. Is there another way to check?

Oh and thanks for the reply


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I couple of notes from my holiday travels:

I don't know what they did with the automatic wipers, but they worked almost flawlessly the entire trip. This trough mist, rain snow and sleet. This was all daytime travel on interstate highways.

On the down side, I could not 100% charge to 300 miles or more. The most I got was 299. The car now has 11K miles. Due to weather conditions (above mentioned weather on the way, cold dry roads on the way back) I could not travel 260 miles without stopping to charge. Saturday night the charges were full due to impending bad weather which moved up many people's travel times.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

gary in NY said:


> On the down side, I could not 100% charge to 300 miles or more. The most I got was 299. The car now has 11K miles. Due to weather conditions (above mentioned weather on the way, cold dry roads on the way back) I could not travel 260 miles without stopping to charge. Saturday night the charges were full due to impending bad weather which move up many people's travel times.


I wonder if the routines that display the miles remaining take outside temps into account somehow? I've noticed my range dropping a little too but so have the temperatures and seems the range displayed is pretty realistic for the weather we're having. Just a thought, no basis or hard facts to back it up.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

tencate said:


> I wonder if the routines that display the miles remaining take outside temps into account somehow? I've noticed my range dropping a little too but so have the temperatures and seems the range displayed is pretty realistic for the weather we're having. Just a thought, no basis or hard facts to back it up.


Has the "rated" Wh/mi on the energy screen changed?

If it's changed, then that means a change in the _computation_ of the range, which might or might not reflect changes in efficiency, new algorithms that pay attention to weather or time of year or geography in some combination, simple fleetwide recalibration based on historical data, etc.. But if it hasn't changed, and the maximum range has dropped, then that means an actual change in available battery capacity.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MarkB said:


> Today I had another SMS conversation and was told that "_if you are physically turning the steering wheel to cross the lines, your Model 3 will recognize that and not activate these systems. Running "tests" and trying to get the system to enable is actually quite difficult, as the parameters are very specific."_
> 
> No faults were found (remotely). Service appointment was cancelled.
> 
> ...


Well, today, with no hands on the wheel (except one finger for tactile feedback) at 80 kph the car was aimed to cross a double yellow line, which it did, with no vibration warning in the steering wheel.

It. Doesn't. Work.

I'll post results of my road test with the Ranger service guy on Wednesday.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> That is absolutely true. It's not too hard to reproduce it though - I do it all the time.
> 
> If you're actually exerting a force on the steering wheel, it senses that and does nothing. But if you're in your lane, then start aiming the car slightly to one side or the other so that if you were to "let go" of the steering wheel, the car would eventually leave the lane, then lane-departure warning will fire and scream at you, and lane departure avoidance will steer the car back into the lane, if you have that turned on.
> 
> There are a few spots on my commute (on Interstates) where I turn off autopilot in order to avoid potholes. So if I just aim the car around the pothole but don't hold a torque on the steering wheel, LDW starts blaring at me every single time. It's quite annoying.


I have my warning set to vibrate and I can no longer reproduce it like I used to be able to.

I used to be able to aim the car so its vector was just off parallel with the painted lines, keep one finger on the wheel as the car would slowly intersect the lane line and the wheel would vibrate.

It no longer does this.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Has the "rated" Wh/mi on the energy screen changed?
> 
> If it's changed, then that means a change in the _computation_ of the range, which might or might not reflect changes in efficiency, new algorithms that pay attention to weather or time of year or geography in some combination, simple fleetwide recalibration based on historical data, etc.. But if it hasn't changed, and the maximum range has dropped, then that means an actual change in available battery capacity.


On some other thread, I learned that Tesla "seems" to have recently protected a certain percentage of the battery.

I always remain in "percent" for my energy remaining battery icon.

My understanding is if I want to still get whatever 100% is supposed to represent, I must actually drive in a manner that uses less than the "rated" 149 Wh/km.

AFAIK, 149 Wh/km has been my formal rated (range) since I took delivery 18 months ago.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike said:


> AFAIK, 149 Wh/km has been my formal rated (range) since I took delivery 18 months ago.


My lifetime (2 years, 50k miles) is 137 Wh/km (220 Wh/mi) and with the latest update, with snow tires on in crappy weather I'm getting 130 Wh/km. Go figure. I can't. Nor do I care much but it IS interesting. We're taking another long trip to LA (and back) in a few weeks, I'll see what I get.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

tencate said:


> My lifetime (2 years, 50k miles) is 137 Wh/km (220 Wh/mi) and with the latest update, with snow tires on in crappy weather I'm getting 130 Wh/km. Go figure. I can't. Nor do I care much but it IS interesting. We're taking another long trip to LA (and back) in a few weeks, I'll see what I get.


To confirm, that 149 Wh/km figure is where the solid and dotted lines merge on my energy graph page.

It is the built in constant that the software uses to generate remaining range.

187 Wh/km is my actual "grid to wheels" usage since day one (18 months, 40,000 kms)

Without access to my data on my laptop right now, all I can do is estimate from memory that the car odometer (lifetime) usage number is about (187 minus 30%) 131 Wh/km.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> I have my warning set to vibrate and I can no longer reproduce it like I used to be able to.
> 
> I used to be able to aim the car so its vector was just off parallel with the painted lines, keep one finger on the wheel as the car would slowly intersect the lane line and the wheel would vibrate.
> 
> It no longer does this.


Hmm. I'm still on 36.2.1 (and I'm still able to make it fire), so it could be a regression in this newer version of software. I'll be sure to retest when I get an update.

Thanks!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I had plenty of lane keeping tactile feedback on my recent trip, but I will also swear that there was none on the prior few versions. I also tested this multiple times on each version, but the current one seems to have it back. I did not use AP much on this trip because the car still wants to do stupid things, particularly pulling out to pass when there is a car about to overtake me on the left, or wanting to change lanes for no reason. This freaks out the passengers! Also had a few phantom braking issues. Besides, I like driving the car. I did use TACC quite a bit.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> I did not use AP much on this trip because the car still wants to do stupid things, particularly pulling out to pass when there is a car about to overtake me on the left, or wanting to change lanes for no reason. This freaks out the passengers! Also had a few phantom braking issues. Besides, I like driving the car. I did use TACC quite a bit.


those are NoA, not specifically AP issues. You know you can use AP without NoA, right?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> those are NoA, not specifically AP issues. You know you can use AP without NoA, right?


Yes it could have been NoA. I was using navigation most of the time


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> Yes it could have been NoA. I was using navigation most of the time


you can still use navigation with AP the same as you can with TACC
AP = lane keeping
NoA = lane keeping with lane changing


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> Yes it could have been NoA. I was using navigation most of the time


To turn off Navigate on Autopilot so that you're using Enhanced Autopilot instead, just press the "NAVIGATE ON AUTOPILOT" button so that it is no longer blue.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> Yes it could have been NoA. I was using navigation most of the time


You can also disable automatic lane changes without confirmation so you have to authorize any lane changes before the car makes any.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you for all the advice. I don't use EAP or NOA on my normal daily travels (mainly short drives on secondary roads) so I had forgotten many of the finer points. I'll have to review the manual before the next one.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Hmm. I'm still on 36.2.1 (and I'm still able to make it fire), so it could be a regression in this newer version of software. I'll be sure to retest when I get an update.
> 
> Thanks!


Today mine worked about 95% of the time, on all four drive cycles, best in weeks.

I see a mobile Ranger tomorrow, I suspect I got a software push late last night.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I seem to have skipped 36.2.3 and went straight from .1 to .4
Same release notes.


----------

